# Newbie advice on Weight Training & Diet



## raheem (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I'm new to this forum and new to the whole body building thing as well so thought this is a good place to get some pro advice and help.

I'm one of those thin guys who just can't put any weight on and very little muscle if I try.

I have started training which I have done previously for a month or two. Since I'm looking to gain weight and muscle I'm thinking of doing steroids and wanted to be pointed in the right direction or get some advice how and were to start.

I'm not looking to put of muscle upon muscle but just bulk up a little and put on a little weight.

Any advice anyone!!

Thanks in advance

Raheem


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

raheem said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I new to this forum and new to the whole body building thing as well so thought this is a good place to get some pro advice and help.
> 
> ...


Hi Raheem,

Post up your diet first of all and make sure that's the best it can be before getting on the gear...

When I enrolled on here, I asked for advice on using Clenbuterol and was advised against it before sorting out my training and diet regime which was probably the best advice I could have been given.

And here I am, with new diet with split training and happy so far.

If you're still keen, have a look around the forum cos there's some really good information on here and look up threads posted by Pscarb, TinyTom and Britbb, they're all very much in the know about these things.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## raheem (Mar 15, 2008)

thank you and thats something to go by will contact them three you mention! That you in the photo becouse you def lookin good


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome mate!!

first of all, Whats your diet and training routine like ? so that we could

ammend and point you in the right direction


----------



## raheem (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello Dan

thanks for replying,

well l I dont really have a proper routine!!light cereal breakfast, sandwich for lunch, biscutes, cakes or similer for tea and then dinner which could be anything from meat to veg. weekends its a full on breakfast and full on lunch.

I'm a 9-5 worker. Training is every other day but dont have a proper routine as such just what the traniner has advised me which is a bit of everything.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

well, too be honest mate the trainer should have given you a rough idea on what to do for what body parts and such !!

If i were you buddy , i would have a search round the diet and nutrition and training threads , just to get a better understanding


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

raheem said:


> well l I dont really have a proper routine


Hello raheem,the above statement is why you are making no progress.

First off,get steroids right out of your head,they are pointless in your situation as you are uneducated in the fundamentals of gaining weight,and,as such,you are far from ready.

You need to train hard,eat lots and rest properly and you will grow fine.

Spend hours reading the diet and training sections and then come back with a template of your planned regime.Also post up your age and stats.

Base your training around compound movements(bench,rows,squats.deads) over 3 sessions a week.

As for your diet,you should have at least 6 meals per day,consisting of predominantly complex carbs,protein and healthy fat.

As said,all info is within this forum.Good luck.


----------



## raheem (Mar 15, 2008)

ok thanks to both above - given me some very usefully tips!

to PARAMANIAC's question - im

26 yrs,

5.3ft

8.5 stn

Slim build


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

raheem said:


> thank you and thats something to go by will contact them three you mention! That you in the photo becouse you def lookin good


Yes thats me in the photo... It's my first picture for my journal so I can keep track of how I'm improving.

Kate


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

ill second paramaniac!

i thought my diet was ok until i came here

i was very under-par in terms of what i wanted to do with myself

have you got any supplements as of yet? whey etc?

but i think your diet is the first thing to get sorted, in my opinion the hardest aswell!


----------

